# Stainless Steel Parts



## samiam (Dec 10, 2006)

Ima newbie, appreciate your help.  I have been lucky and layed my hands on a stainless steel "warming cabinet," big one from a local McDonalds and want to make a smoker.  I need a source for a stainless steel flue pipe with damper, maybe other parts like racks, etc.  Thanks for anything you can contribute.


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi SamIAm, Welcome! Sounds like a planâ€¦why donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t ya take some pictures so we can see what ya have to work with, that will build lots of enthusiasm and give ya lots of ideas to help ya on your way!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Dec 10, 2006)

SamIAm

Welcome....some pics and measurements sure would help....a few thoughts tho...for the stainless flue...try a stove/fireplace insert type place...and the racks...try a Lowes or Home Depot for replacement grates/racks for the grills...
Good Luck

Later
Richard


----------



## cajunsmoker (Dec 10, 2006)

check your plumbing supply house.  If they sell the tankless gas water heaters (Noritz or Renei)  then they will carry a line of 4" stainless steel vent pipe, flashings, collars and caps.  The damper is another story.  I would use a regular steel damper like for an old wood stove.


----------



## samiam (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks guys.  I'll get some pictures posted ASAP, and some measurements.  I wasn't notified of your responses, for some reason, so just happed to check back today, glad I did.  I know I saw some stainless parts for smokers on a website a couple of weeks ago and now for the like of me I can't find it....did every search I could think of.  Thought maybe someone on the forum knew what it was.


----------



## samiam (Dec 11, 2006)

This box stands 5' tall overall.  The interior is 18" wide x 27" deep x 40" height.  I made the mistake of letting a friend take it home and install the flue you see.  He made a bit of a mess of it and I would like to do it right.  It's too nice of a box to not do right, in my perfectionist opinion.  :D And I got the box free, so I can afford to spend a little money on it.  The walls are insulated and there is a front and rear door.  I intend to take the wheels off and pour a concrete slab for it to sit on.  As you can see I have installed a small 2-burner propane stove in the bottom.  I'm going to have a local welder make me a wood pan to sit on the burner, unless you guys have some better suggestions.  I'd appreciate any input you have.  Thanks....  Oh...I've already done a turkey at Thanksgiving in it.  It was juicy and fantastic.  Took one of the recipes from the site, marinated 24 hours, took about 7 hours to get to 155 degrees inside temp.  Sam


----------



## mctrick (Dec 12, 2006)

Sam I have to ask on your burn plate you use steel pipe to pipe it to the outside of the cabnit cause the heat will detearate the hose real quick. also put draft vent on the bottom of the door. If you done this already I'm just trying to save you some trouble and trying to help


----------



## samiam (Dec 12, 2006)

I used copper pipe for the burn plate.  I have not put any vent near the bottom.  The gasket on the bottom of the door is missing (by design) and allows air to flow up and through the smoker.  The amount of draft is controlled by the top damper.


----------



## cheech (Dec 16, 2006)

An other thought for parts is the local recycler.

They usually will let you pick through their piles of SS, and will definately let you pick it over if you bring in some samples


----------



## samiam (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey guys, I found exactly what I need at sausagemaker.com.

http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.as...TS&Category=12 

Thanks for the input.  I'd still appreciate any comments/suggestions on this project and I'll send some pictures when I finish.  I found the perfect size grates at Home Depot....kind of pricey but (gulp) I had to have them.


----------

